# Steinhart "Grand Marquis" Ø=47mm 'Pilot Homage'



## Uhr-Teufel (Oct 10, 2006)

WATCH REVIEW
¤¤¤
*Steinhart "Grand Marquis" Pilot *
¤¤
By "Uhr-Teufel (WUS Newbie)
¤
October 10, 2006​___________








Section I: BACKGROUND - Why I Purchased Steinhart's "Grand Marquis" ...

Steinhart's "Grand Marquis" is one of many "derivations" of the inimitable "Pilot" Design crafted by numerous "upscale" watch houses - including IWC and Glashütte Original (G.O.!) Of course, since the "Pilot" is so popular, the design has received a considerable degree of "homage" attention "across the board" from other, more "middle-of-the-road", manufacturers - such as Azimuth, Kobold and Stowa.

Indeed, this design first caught my attention during a visit my wife and I took out to the Tourneau "Pavilion" in Scottsdale, Arizona. They only had one G.O. Big-Date "Pilot" on display, but it was enough to send me (or any true, blue-blooded, "Watch Idiot Savante" or "WIS") into "fits of rapture!" The design is simple, yet elegant, and, for my 8-¾ inch wrist, the Ø = 44mm size seemed just about right! (Please see "Addendum" at the end of this review for pix and some details!)

Although we "fretted" over the lack of a crown guard and an exhibition back, my wife and I definitely agreed that the "Big Date" was, well, "timely" ...







...

BUT, needless to say, we were aghast at the $8,000+ price tag! &#8230;









Surely, I told myself, there HAD to be a nice watch "out there" that would satisfy my particular desire for a nice "Pilot" Design that utilized the well-established Unitas (ETA) 6497 HW (Handwound) Movement in a more affordable timepiece; i.e., less than $1,000! After much soul-searching (covered in detail in the addendum to this review - "for those brave enough to go there!"), the Steinhart "Grand Marquis" emerged as the clear winner!









Image Courtesy Steinhart Watches
Grafix Courtesy Of "MY GIMP" Software!







Basically, two features kept drawing me (like a moth to the flame!) back to Steinhart's "Grand Marquis"; i.e., the fact that it is a true "Limited Edition" and that it has a beautifully-decorated Unitas 6497 - with, of course, an exhibition back! After several "overtures" to Jon (the GM at www.steinhartwatches.com), I was assured that the Unitas 6497 in the "Grand Marquis" Ltd. Ed. IS Nickel-Plated AND ACTUALLY ENGRAVED with REAL "Cote de Genève" Machined "Striping" (as opposed to - BIG GASP! - an "applique!") ... and that the "Grand Marquis" ALSO employs a set of GORGEOUS Blued Screws!!!

Say, why DON'T the "Big Boyz" (IWC, GO, etc.) include enhancements like these? ...









(Especially since their "Pilot" Watches cost $8,000 on up to well beyond $30,000 for Platinum!) Is it possible THEY lack the same "Investment Value" and "Pride of Craftsmanship" that Steinhart has "in abundance?" ...









Anyway, at $740 (or, for a limited time, $690 with the Steinhart Newsletter Coupon!) ...
"The Price Was Right!" 
So, the "Grand Marquis" truly DOES represent "More Watch For Your Money" ... 
_WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT THEIR MOTTO STATES!_ ...







NB: I would have liked to have evaluated their Stainless Steel Version, but it won't be out for several months ...









Image Courtesy Steinhart Watches
Grafix (Again!) By "MY GIMP" Software!







Finally, (and quite honestly!), I didn't want to "lose out" on Steinhart's Limited Edition "Grand Marquis" (ONLY 88 Total!) So, AFTER All My "Machinations", it emerged as "The BEST Deal" ... AND, therefore, "THE One" I HAD to order!​___________








Section II: Important FIRST IMPRESSIONS:

After waiting ONLY 3 days following the placement of my order, "Mr. FedEX Man" (who, BTW, is always a welcome visitor at my home!) ...

... strode quite briskly (as he's "wont to do") up to my front door! ...









BUT, of course, I was THERE before he could ring the bell! (Yet another "Hallmark" of a True WIS (Watch Idiot Savante!) ...







)

Anyhow, after carefully unwrapping the very-securely-packaged outer box, I arrived at the "Coeur De la Matière" ("The Heart Of The Matter!") ... a lustrous Piano-Black Hardwood Presentation Box that, upon opening, revealed MY "Grand Marquis" - firmly ensconced (and soft asleep) on its satin cushion! (BIG Sigh!) ...

Then, as I reverently awakened this treasure from its slumber -







, I immediately observed the following ...​
_[*]This watch is "As Solid As The Rock of Gibraltar!"

[*]It definitely does NOT "overwhelm" your wrist - even tho' its Ø = 47mm!

[*]The "Burnished Old-Gold" Patina of the brushed-case is hard to photograph, but quite stunning to behold!

[*]The "Cote de Genève" Striping, Nickel Plating, & Blued-Screws on the 6497 Mov't. ARE GORGEOUS! ...







_
AND, after our "first 24 hrs. together" ...







... I ALSO noticed that ...


_[*]The "Super-LumiNova™" lasts ALL night & well into the "wee hours" of the AM! ...







_
___________








Section III: WATCH COMPONENTS - Descriptions & Specifications (With Pix! ...







):


Packaging: Like EVERYTHING associated with this watch, the Glossy, Black-Lacquered, Wooden "Presentation Box" is superb! ...









The "Filigree Surround" on the barrel of the Steinhart Fountain Pen is really quite nice!









While the Steinhart Ballpoint Pen's barrel feels like it's entirely leather-clad! ...







Case: Solid 316L Brushed Stainless, Fully-Plated (Front/Back) with 10-Microns of Gold! Steinhart plated this watch beautifully; i.e., the entire case has a wonderful, softly-brushed, "Old-Gold" Patina that is REALLY quite attractive! The ONLY way to accurately describe it is "elegantly understated!" I'd bet that a LOT of folks who don't like gold-plated watches would change their minds IF they saw this one "up close 'n personal!" ...









Bezel Size: Ø = 47mm (53mm with crown! - a NICE size on my big 8 and ¾-inch wrist!







)








Movement: Genuine ETA (ne: UNITAS) Nickel-Plated 6497 FULLY-Decorated with "Cote de Genève" Striped Bridge Plates and Blued Screws ... (HUGE Sigh!) ... truly a Horologist's (AND WIS') "Dream Watch!" ...







)









This pic also "captures" the TRUE COLOR of the "OLD-GOLD" Patina! ...








The 6498 is characterized as a manual winding mechanical lever movement, with hours, minutes and small seconds.

It oscillates at 18,000 vibrations per hour (VPH or 2.5 Hz) and has 17 jewels.

It is available with a winding stem in 2 positions for a 'savonnette' (closed) case ('niello', or 'hunter' in Britain), having dimensions of Ø 36.60 mm, H 4.50 mm.

The 6497 is identical except for its Lépine style (the name of the French watchmaker Jean-Antoine Lépine (1720-1814) is used in two different contexts in horology:

The Lépine Caliber arises as he was the first to replace the upper plate and the pillars with bars (bridges) and to place the balance on one side instead of the top of the movement which allowed for slimmer watches.

The Lépine style refers, however, to open-cased pocket watches having the seconds hand in the same axis as the winding stem).

Finally, a sage "Fellow WIS" succinctly pointed out that, _"My understanding, which may be incorrect, is that the (only) difference is that the 6497 is a 'nine eater' (while) ... the 6498 is a 'six eater', referring in each case to the location of the seconds subdial."_

Crown: Big, Bold, & Beautiful (Just like "IWC's), but, on the Steinhart "Grand Marquis" at least, it is NOT a screw-down! However, IMHO, who cares? ...

... _I'm NOT gonna' chase Giant Squids or Manta Rays "on their home turf" whilst wearin' it!_ ...









Hands: Yet ANOTHER subtle "beauty-mark" on this watch is the "furnace-blue" outline on the "Pilot-Issue" Hands! Once you've looked at it carefully, it's a feature that begins to "stand out" - forever!

(It's strange how one's memory works; i.e., especially for a "watch nut" ...







... like ME!)

Water-Resistancy Rating: 3ATM = 30M = 100Ft ("Not too shabby" for a "Pilot" Watch; i.e., I've seen some that list in excess of $2,000 that only had WR = 10M ... EGAD! ...







)

Crystal: BIG (41mm Dia.), Bold 'n Beautiful SOLID, Flat, Sapphire! (IMHO, the price of this watch would HAVE to increase by "an order of magnitude" if the crystal were actually "domed!" ... But I digress! ...







)









Gosh, I REALLY Love ...







... THAT "In-Your-Face" Crown!​
Dial and Luminescence: Flat-Black with (Super) "LumiNova C1" Markers AND Indices! (NB: When "flashed" with a 6000° Kelvin "DaLite" Fluorescent Bulb, this dial illuminates like a deep-sea anemone AND stays that way ALL NIGHT!)









"Lumi ON!" (G'Nite! ...







)









"Lumi TWILIGHT!" ...







... (Note how the heavily-layered LumiNova looks almost "embossed!")​
Special Markings: "STEINHART, GRAND MARQUIS, LIMITED EDITION, (with Series No.)/088" and "SWISS MADE" lettered on dial face; "LIMITED EDITION" Plus "MADE IN JURA" and "REF. NO." Engraved on caseback! (NB: Watch also includes the famous Triangle Marker "at the 12", which is an integral "component" of the "Pilot" Design - PLUS, unlike so many other "homage" watches, it IS properly oriented!)









Hummm ... This is 'whut' the dial looks like with the "Lumi OFF!" ...

















NB: For some reason, this shot ALSO captures the subtle "Old-Gold" Patina of the watchcase!​
Strap and Clasp: "Lusciously-padded", thick black leather, that's nicely "pebble grained" and has the "overt suppleness" of an old baseball glove! (HOW in the heck do they DO that?) ... Frankly, I've never seen/felt a strap this size that's anywhere near this soft 'n flexible! PLUS, on the "Grand Marquis", Steinhart integrated a lovely, spring-bar-loaded, buckle with the same brushed "Old-Gold" Patina as the watch case!

(IMHO, this is ANOTHER subtle effort on Steinhart's part that, in this case, lends their "Thorn" Design the same "pinache" as that of a high-end watch; i.e., Panerai's "Pre-Vendome" Radiomir Buckle!)









Once again, I have to "hand it" to Steinhart for doing it right the first time! ...







Weight: It's NOT "Too Heavy" OR "Too Light" - It's Truly "JUST RIGHT!" ... (But I suppose that I really should find out how much it actually does weigh! ...







...







)

Lug Width: 22mm (There are a "plethora" of fine straps "out there" in this size! ...







)
___________








Section IV: Manufacturer PROVENANCE:

I believe that Steinhart is a relative newcomer to the industry. However, the documentation on their website's "About Us" Section does give the true watch aficionado some fascinating "insight" into Steinhart's business philosophy!​
~







~​
"Utilizing an education and career as an architect and engineer with exacting attention to details and quality and a love of the craft, Guenter Steinhart 
created various designs and innovative styles in the 90's. The name Steinhart first surfaced through Simon Steinhart who managed a long time well established watch company in the early 1900's.

The (Jura) Watch Valley in Switzerland offered a unique opportunity to get great watches manufactured as per the high quality standards of traditional Swiss watch making. What began as a passion for mechanical watches, so many years ago, has developed into the success that is Steinhart Watches today.

The mantra upon which Steinhart Watches was built: 'More watch for the money', has held true throughout the years. Combined with the principles of doing two things very well: manufacture high quality Swiss watches at affordable prices and provide exceptional customer service.

Creating the Steinhart family, a synergistic unification between watch lovers and Steinhart Watches, ensures the personalized sensation of belonging, of being part of Steinhart Watches and helping it grow. Customers aren't just customers; instead they are becoming friends, part of the Steinhart family.

Customer satisfaction is a top concern for Steinhart Watches. Upon inspecting and wearing the watch, a customer knows he received more than he paid for; 'more watch for the money.' The support, help and good will from customers are the building blocks for expansion, without it Steinhart Watches would not receive such a high rate of repeat and referral customers.

In cooperation with historic watch manufacturing companies which were founded around 1850, located in the Watch Valley in Switzerland between Basel and Geneva, Steinhart Watches benefits from over 150 years of manufacturing experience. Steinhart Watches continues to adhere to the tradition of manufacturing high quality timepieces as seen in the fine collection of hand wind, automatic, and chronograph Swiss made watches.

The collection of Steinhart Watches embraces automatic ETA movement watches; diver watches; GMT dual-time zone watches; chronograph watches; pilot watches; dress watches and lady's watches.

In 2005 Steinhart watches established headquarters in the US, in Florida, and has gained a solid and loyal customer base. A Service Center has been established in Spring Hill, headed up by Jerry Johnson."​
Bottom Line? In my honest opinion, Steinhart is definitely striving hard to "carve out" a niche in the watch market by combining a quality product with excellent "after-the-sale" service! This approach will surely benefit any and all prospective new watch purchasers; i.e., he/she won't be paying for the "hype" generated by companies that, unfortunately, continue to charge several times what their watches are worth!

I strongly believe that, in the long run, Steinhart's efficient business "model", product quality, and diligence will ensure their continued solid (and well-deserved) reputation for providing "more watch for the money!"​___________








Section V: GRADING:

Category 01 - PACKAGING & PRESENTATION: As I mentioned earlier in this review, my "Grand Marquis" was securely wrapped for shipping and arrived in excellent shape! The glossy-black-lacquered wooden "Presentation Box" that "firmly ensconsed" my "Grand Marquis" &#8230;

&#8230; is just gorgeous! ...









GRADE = 9/10​
Category 02 - MOVEMENT & ACCURACY TESTS: I've worn this watch for almost two weeks and, IMHO, it's amazingly accurate; i.e., it ONLY gains 3~4 seconds every 24 hours AND, when fully wound, the "power reserve" seems to be around 40 hours! I don't know if that's typical for a genuine Swiss-Made UNITAS 6497, but I'm "pleased as punch!" ...









GRADE = 18/20​
Category 03 - CASE DESIGN & OVERALL FIT & FINISH: What can I say except - Steinhart has done the design justice, built the watch right and accomplished it all with "seamless craftsmanship" and integrity! ...

... IMHO, they deserve a medal or a trophy or somethin'! ...









GRADE = 10/10​
Category 04 - DIAL DESIGN & LEGIBILITY: Needless to say, the dial, like all true "Pilot" Designs is EXTREMELY easy to read - even by someone as myopic as I am! ... PLUS the (Super) "LumiNova C1" Markers AND Indices will definitely "Knock Yer Eye Out! - Just like a "Genuine Daisy 'Red-Ryder™' BB Gun!" ...









GRADE = 10/10​
Category 05 - STRAP/BRACELET & CLASP: I'd give it a "10" IF it had a DFPB deployant clasp - but, then, I DO have to admit that the brush-finished, "Old-Gold" plated, buckle that came with the "Grand Marquis" is really quite excellent! Perhaps I should make this a "10" also! ...









GRADE = 9/10​
Category 06 - CRYSTAL/HANDS/INDICES: IMHO, the "Grand Marquis" epitomizes what "Pilot" Watches "are all about!" Steinhart managed to capture "the allure" of the design - particularly the "*∆* at the 12" - without making things "too busy!" - I LOVE IT! (And, frankly, IF the dial were "domed" instead of "flat", I'd give it a "10" - but, IF that WERE the case, the world would be "beating a path to Steinhart's door" and the line would be 100 miles long just to enter a drawing for one! ... But I digress!)

GRADE = 9/10​
Category 07 - OVERALL COMFORT: The extremely-"cushy" baseball-leather-type strap on my new "Grand Marquis" was one of many pleasant "subtleties" that I didn't expect! That, plus the fact that Steinhart USA went out of their way to obtain a XL strap for me make my grade on this category a "slam dunk!" (Kudos to Jon at www.steinhartwatches.com and Geo. Tenant at www.cia.gov !)

GRADE = 10/10​
Category 08 - WARRANTY: Two years through a "dedicated stateside" Steinhart Repair Facility!

GRADE = 9/10​
Category 09 - DEALER SATISFACTION: I must say that, IMHO, Jon, the GM at Steinhart Watch, has gone "way beyond the call of duty" to make sure that I am "one happy customer"; i.e., he included a beautiful fountain and ballpoint Steinhart Pen Set with my "Grand Marquis" and, then, expedited a NEW XL watch strap to me when I mentioned that the one that came with my watch was "kinda tight" on my big ol' 8¾-inch wrist! ...








Frankly, this is the kind of "after-the-sale" service and support that a watch-lover dreams about, but rarely finds in the "Real World." I heartily recommend that anyone considering the purchase of a new watch checkout Steinhart's "array" of designs and offerings - I'm pretty sure that "watch-buyer's remorse" will be a thing of the past once the decision is made to purchase a Steinhart!

Finally, as IF all that weren't enough, I am totally impressed with Steinhart's NEW website; i.e., especially their enhanced Support Section - that includes a "Knowledgebase" and, when available "Live Support!"

(C'mon folks, HOW often do you see these kinds of "features" available from ANY watch manufacturer? I'm tellin' ya', Steinhart "wants your business and they're doin' everything they can to earn it!" 'Nuf Sed!)

GRADE = 10/10​___________








Section VI - FINAL RATING And Comments:

Well, by now, you KNOW it's going to be a HIGH Score, but, then my "Grand Marquis" IS that GOOD and DOES deserve it! ... Frankly, I have "more watches than brainz" (30+ now) and, for the money, this Steinhart (my first, but, certainly, NOT my last) is DEFINITELY one of my "Top Three" Favorites! ... (FWIW, my other two favorites are my Subaqua "Meteorite" and my YES "Zulu" Ani-Digi! ...







)

Regardless, IF you are a connoisseur of (decorated) hand-wounds AND like the "Pilot" Design ...

... You WILL be hard-pressed to find a "better deal" or "more watch for the money!" ...









OVERALL GRADE = 94/100 = 94% = A SOLID "A+" ...






___________

ADDENDUM:

IMHO, of ALL the upscale-manufactory "Pilot Designs" available, Glashütte Original and IWC's efforts have to emerge as the clear "front runners!" ...

Glashütte Orginal's "Homage" To The Steinhart "Grand Marquis" ...







... sorta' ...







...







...









(Pic Courtesy of Hans Zbinden over on TZ!)​
Indeed, as an "alternative GRAIL Watch", ...







... any true "Pilot" aficionado would be have to be quite "short-sighted" to overlook the equally-inimitable Ø = 46mm IWC "BIG PILOT" ...

_Keep Goin'! ... We're ALMOST FINISHED! ...







... You MADE IT This FAR! ...







_​
IWC's "Homage" To The Steinhart "Grand Marquis" ...

















One of THE MOST-Artistic Watches to ever roll off an assembly line!







_(Well, the IWC was NEVER REALLY my "alternate" choice, but I Can STILL dream, can't I? ...







)​_And, of course, as any true WIS knows, there are a "veritable plethora" of "Pilot-Type" Watches (that start at around $1,000) such as ...

Azimuth's "Bombardier" and their "Jagdbomber" ...

















AS WELL AS Kobold's graceful "Spirit Of America" ...









Image Courtesy www.chrono23.com​
Heck, I EVEN "checked out" a few "NON-Pilot" HW's like the gorgeous (but, at $5,000+, quite expensive) Eberhard "Traversetolo Vitre" ...
















However, MOST of these watches cost well-beyond $1000 price range! ...









... And a few even lack what, IMHO, are "basic amenities" - like a "Seconds Hand!" ...







...

... PLUS, I wanted something even bigger than the Ø=44mm Kobold, Eberhardt, & Nomos! ...









Regardless, I'd be remiss IF I didn't mention that, besides Steinhart's "Grand Marquis", one OTHER PM ("Pilot Homage") certainly DID initially capture my attention; i.e., the Ø = 41mm STOWA "Marine Original" with the Panerai-style "Swan-Neck" Regulator on its exquisitely-decorated movement! ...







...









Image Courtesy Stowa Deutschland
Grafix By "MY GIMP" Software!









Now, THIS is one SWEET Watch, but, at Ø = 41mm, it's just TOO SMALL for my wrist! ...









So, after all is said and done, the Steinhart "Grand Marquis" IS "Just Right!"

And, based on Price, Features, Size, And Customer Support ...

... It Truly IS "More Watch For Your Money!" ...






___________

Gosh,







... This Addendum turned out sounding an awful LOT like "Goldilocks & The 3 Bears!" ...









(Pic Courtesy of the "Kind Souls" at www.abbeynews.com/wp )​


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW, you really put a lot of effort in this review, thanx a lot for that!!!

i was lucky to get one of the 2nd series stainless steel versions of this watch and i am more than happy with it!


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Excellent review, thanks so much. Keep them coming :-!


----------



## jnadler139 (Apr 12, 2006)

really enjoyed your review of your steinhart grand marquis !
you mentioned that you also had a Steinhart GMT in your collection.
I'm interested in the gmt model and would like your opinion -review of the 
gmt model.
I have an old Rolex gmt that fell, and since than it runs real slow(10+ min/day)
?spend $600 -1000.-to have it repaired by rolex,or get a new stinhart gmt ?
thanks !
j,nadler
[email protected]


----------



## sal678 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love the watch but the gold plating turns me off. If it was steel, I would buy one. I just ordered a Stowa Marine instead.


----------



## Detail56 (Apr 29, 2006)

Well Done Uhr-Teufel
Absolutely very passionate review.
Funny thing is I only found this review after I had placed an order for one myself via Jon from Steinhart and then Googled Steinhart "Grand Marquis".
After reading your review and looking at the photos I can't wait to receive mine.
Apparently I was lucky enough to get mine on a Holiday Special Price US$495.
For a truly limited edition watch (88 total ) I feel very lucky.
Once again many many thanks for the review as it has put to rest any uncertain thoughts I was getting after purchasing a watch from an ( to me ) unknown watch company.
Regards Fellow Steinhart "Grand Marquis" owner
Gary.


----------



## sal678 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Was I lucky !*

Great review. I have a previous post on here that stated that I didn't like the gold plate, so I ordered a Stowa Marine instead. However, after seeing a picture of this watch in steel I sent an email to Steinhart asking, if it was available in steel. I got two responses. One stating that there had been a prototype of 15 watches and that they had sold out in threedays. Another from Jon saying that he had one left and the price was 495.00. Needless to say, it arrived today and I love it. What do I do about the Stowa Marine ? I hope it takes it's time because I think I'm still getting it.


----------



## spvwolfy (Feb 12, 2007)

*What an incredible review!! WOW! I am very impressed!! You put a lot of time and effort into that review. You got yourself a fantastic watch. *


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

That's the coolest looking lume.

I think they should have put a sweeping second hand instead of that second hand dial and put the rest of the Arabic numbers.

It's just not the same in my opinion.

I must say you are the most creative poster with your smileys.


----------

